# 16th pick?: Sixers' draft thread



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

I was just looking at a mock draft and it said we have the 16th pick which i dident know about. What position do you think the sixers should draft i say a PF.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: 16th pick?*

I'd like to draft a PF, but I think the Sixers should go BPA.

I'm not really a big fan of this draft. Every year I usually have a guy or two that I'm enamored with but there's not really an "it" guy for me this year. I like Roy Hibbert and Jason Thompson but I'm not crazy about either the way I was with Andre Iguodala and Thaddeus Young.

If Darrell Arthur was there when the Sixers picked they'd have to go with him, but I feel that he'll be gone in the top ten (easy!). He has such a package of potential and talent that I feel he has a chance to be special.

I'm just not a big fan of this draft at all.


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: 16th pick?*

I dident even notice we pick at 16 until today lol.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: 16th pick?*

Yeah, it's a little weird to actually have draft picks. We had so many years where the Sixers didn't have their own first round pick.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: 16th pick?*

A guy who is marked by some draft sites to be drafted by the Sixers is Marresse Speights here's what Chad Ford had to say about a recent workout..



> Marreese Speights, PF, Florida
> 
> While Alexander's stock is sizzling, Speights' stock has been somewhat of a mystery. A few NBA scouts have him as a Top 10 pick. More have him later in the draft, somewhere between 15 and 20.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: 16th pick?*

Here's the list of the Orlando Pre-Draft Camp invitees

Ramel Bradley
Tyrone Brazelton
Takais Brown
Keith Brumbaugh
Stanley Burrell
Brian Butch
Jamar Butler
Pat Calathes
Joe Crawford
Chris Daniels
Joey Dorsey
Marcus Dove
Josh Duncan
Frank Elegar
Wayne Ellington
Patrick Ewing Jr
Gary Forbes
Shan Foster
J.R. Giddens
James Gist
Vladimir Golubovic
Kentrell Gransberry
Danny Green
Malik Hairston
DeVon Hardin
Richard Hendrix
George Hill
Kyle Hines
Jiri Hubalek
Lester Hudson
Othello Hunter
Darnell Jackson
Shawn James
Davon Jefferson
Joseph Jones
Sasha Kaun
Marcelus Kemp
Ty Lawson
Maarty Leunen
Longar Longar
Aleks Maric
James Mays
Luc Richard Mbah a Moute
Drew Neitzel
DeMarcus Nelson
David Padgett
Jeremy Pargo
Trent Plaisted
Quan Prowell
Shaun Pruitt
Charles Rhodes
John Riek
Brian Roberts
Russell Robinson
Richard Roby
Sean Singletary
Ron Steele
Bryce Taylor
Mike Taylor
Mark Tyndale
Robert Vaden
Deron Washington
Sonny Weems
Reggie Williams


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: 16th pick?*

Speights is probably the best need pick and the BPA. It gets a little bit shady if he's not available because the next best picks are either primary centers (Hibbert, R Lopez, McGee), or wingmen (Budinger, CDR, Rush, maybe even Batum). Here's to hoping DJ Agustin or Speights drops, too bad Collison didn't enter this year, he could vhave been available at the 16th.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: 16th pick?*

Stefanski is in Orlando to watch the Pre-Draft camp..



> "We need a shooter, we need a [center or power forward], and maybe down the line we need a point guard, too," Stefanski said after watching the first night of drills among the 64 players trying to work their way into the first round of the draft. "This draft is deep enough that we think we can get the best player available and pick for a need, too.
> 
> "I don't know if we'll get a guy who can step in right away, but we feel comfortable that we'll get a player to add to the team. With all of the young guys that we have, starting [in the rotation] right away may be difficult."
> 
> ...


LINK

Not really much news, but it appears that Speights is staying in the draft if he opted out of the Pre-Draft camp.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: 16th pick?*

Speights makes a lot of sense for the Sixers if he is still there. He has a lot of upside on both sides of the floor, can score inside, has solid range on his jumpshot and good length. Obviously he is far from a safe bet, if he was he would be a lottery pick for sure. I have heard a lot of good things about his work ethic recently, if this is not just a temporary action before the draft he could become a good contributor.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: 16th pick?*

Just FYI there is a rumored trade coming from Minny having the wolves send Mccants/Smith for the 16th pick and filler


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: 16th pick?*



Avalanche said:


> Just FYI there is a rumored trade coming from Minny having the wolves send Mccants/Smith for the 16th pick and filler


McCants and/or Smith ?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: 16th pick?*

AND Smith

Good deal for Both teams IMO, Philly wins out talent wise as Mccants and Smith could both probably start at this point, Minny gets a chance to draft a center in the mid-teens and clear space for Mayo


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: 16th pick?*

Sounds like a pretty good deal. It'd sound even better if the Sixers could squeeze a second rounder out of it.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: 16th pick?*

That would be a terrific deal for Philly.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: 16th pick?*

The more I think about it the trade would really depend on who's still on the board. It would suck if the Sixers made the trade and then someone who they could use, or really want, falls to the spot where they would draft (like when the Suns traded their pick and Iguodala was available at their spot). Concern also rises because neither McCants nor Craig Smith (as much as I like him) figure to be longterm starters for the Sixers.

I looked up the rumor and it seems like there's no legs anyway. A person from Minnesota said they heard it from a friend who heard it on Philly radio. Problem there is there was nothing about it on Philly radio that I've heard.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: 16th pick?*

Say if that trade did take place and the Sixers could land a second round pick.. I'd really be in favor of picking Pat Calathes if he was available. I have concerns about how well he'd be able to defend on this level, but I think the positives he brings offensively could offset that. He is a good perimeter shooter, can handle the ball, a solid passer. A complaint I have about him is how thin he is, and he'd definitely have to put some muscle on. I don't see why he can't become as good as Matt Carroll or James Jones.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: 16th pick?*

It is difficult to find a starting caliber player with the 16th pick. I think in this case instead of going for a position we need, we just get the best available talent. There have been so many failed picks when teams picked out of need rather than talent.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: 16th pick?*

I think when it comes to draft you should almost always go for best available player. The time to go for position is when the players are just about even.

I don't like the idea that you can't get a starter at 16. We've seen starters get drafted in the second round so it's possible to grab them anywhere.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: 16th pick?*

For some reason, it is kind of high, I think Sonny Weems from Arkansas would fit in perfectly with the 76ers next to Iguodala and Anre Miller. All around offensive game and good defender.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: 16th pick?*



> Yesterday morning, Ellington picked up 10 points, 3 assists and 2 rebounds against Singletary's camp team.
> 
> Ellington is in the same situation Singletary was in last year. He hasn't hired an agent, and could go back to school. The guard, who would be a junior next year, has several workouts scheduled, including one with the Sixers after the draft deadline, in case he stays in.


LINK

Looks like Ellington will workout for the Sixers if he decides to stay in. He's a shooter who a local product. If he's the best available player I'd rather move the pick than take him.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: 16th pick?*

Sixers have workouts scheduled with three big men..



> * C.J. Giles, a 6-10 center from Oregon State. Giles was thrown off the team at two colleges. After playing 44 games in two seasons at Kansas, he was tossed for several incidents, including academic issues and missed practices. He transferred to Oregon State but played only 10 games before Kevin Mouton took over as interim coach midway through the year. He averaged 6.3 points and 5.6 rebounds in those 10 games.
> 
> Giles has eight workouts scheduled before the draft.
> 
> ...


LINK

Looking at these scheduled workouts it's giving me the feeling that Stefanski is going to look to get a second round pick.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> The Sixers, who own the 16th overall pick in the draft, have been scouting McGee for quite a while and came away impressed after Friday’s workout.
> “We knew a lot about McGee,” DiLeo said. “He’s long and tall, has length and athleticism and a good skill set. He’s still a ways away as far as filling out his body and getting stronger. But he’s one of the players we’re looking at who has a lot of potential. Whoever gets him will have to work with him and he’s definitely a player with a lot of talent and a lot of potential.”
> The 7-foot McGee displayed that potential in his sophomore season at Nevada where he was named to the All-Western Athletic Conference Second Team and to the league’s All-Defensive Team. He finished his college career — two seasons — as fourth all-time in blocked shots (122) in school history. McGee also ranks fourth all-time in career field goal percentage (.542).
> But it was his sophomore season which really attracted the interest of the NBA. He improved his scoring average from 3.3 to 14.1 and his rebounding average from 2.2 to 7.3 per game. McGee scored 20 or more points seven times with a career-high 26 on 12-of-14 shooting against Louisiana Tech.
> ...


LINK


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sixers' Saturday workouts..



> That search for young prospects could be a short distance away, as former St. Joe’s standouts Pat Calathes and Rob Ferguson were two of five players the Sixers hosted during a pre-draft workout on Saturday.
> 
> “It’s a great opportunity to come in here and workout in places you grew up watching,” said Calathes. “To go to any team is obviously my dream, but to come here would definitely be great.”
> 
> ...





> Syracuse’s Donte’ Greene is not lacking in exposure – or confidence for that matter.
> 
> “I feel like in this draft I’m the best small forward, hands down,” said Greene, who joined N.C. State’s J.J. Hickson and Russia’s Nikita Shabalkin to round out Saturday’s workout group.
> 
> ...


LINK

I'm not too impressed with the announced workouts so far. Out of everyone they brought in there were only about two legit first rounders everyone else looks like players they'd have to acquire with a pick in the second round. Two out of eight isn't a good ratio, 25%, so unless the Sixers are making some private workouts they must have plans to move their first rounder. We'll see.

I like Calathes and would love to land him in the second round. I feel he'd fit well off the bench and he can do a lot of things from handle, pass, and shoot that'd help. Plus he's a four year player so that would bring experience.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Darrell Arthur cancels workout with Sixers..


> -A few teams we spoke with this weekend were wondering about the whereabouts of Darrell Arthur. The Kansas power forward reportedly canceled workouts with the Clippers (#7), Philadelphia (#16), Toronto (#17) and Indiana (#11) after working out for Seattle (#4, 24) and Sacramento (#12). Arthur has not hired an agent and is reportedly conducting all his business through his mother and AAU coach, although he will surely stay in the draft. One NBA team we spoke to had a hard time figuring out where he was and whether or not he’ll be showing up for their workout, as he did not bother to cancel or notify anyone of his plans. There were talks of a potential back and/or hamstring injury, leading some to question if anything funny is going on. Arthur’s camp could not be reached for comment.


LINK

Going by that little bit of information it appears that he got a guarantee from either Seattle or Sacramento.

Also in that article it reveals that Jason Thompson, a player I've been high on, looked bad defensively in a 17 team - 24 player workout in Golden State but looked good on offense. Also it says that Richard Hendrix, PF from Alabama looked good. Hendrix looks like he'd be another in a long line of undersized PF's who'd appear to be a late first, early second steal. I'd much rather make a play for him than JJ Hickson (who the Sixers have recently worked out).


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Also Roy Hibbert is working out really well for teams. We've had discussion on this board about his athleticism, ability to run the court, and etc. So I ask: is it possible that the way Georgetown plays the game only showed a limited amount of the player Hibbert actually is? The reason I ask is because Jeff Green showed to be a lot more athletic and dynamic than I thought he was while playing within Georgetown's slow and controlled system.

I'm not saying Hibbert will be a beast like Dwight Howard, but maybe he will be more productive than his college output suggests.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> Darrell Arthur cancels workout with Sixers..
> 
> 
> LINK
> ...


Has to be Sacramento, I don't think the Sonics are going to pass on Bayless or Mayo. 

I'm with you on Hendrix, I could easily see him become a similar player type like Millsap, Bass or Powe and those guys can all make momentum changing plays which is a huge plus if you have it.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Holy Family's Michael Sturns, Temple's Chris Clark and Lutheran Academy product Marvin Kilgore, from UTEP, will be joined by Mississippi State's Jamont Gordon and Arizona's Jawaan McClellan.
> 
> Sturns, 6-5, from Fort Worth, Texas, led Division II in scoring at 26.7 points per game and was named the Central Atlantic Collegiate Conference player of the year. Sturns played one season at Holy Family after transferring from North Texas, where he was the Sun Belt Conference Sixth Man of the Year as a junior.
> 
> ...


LINK

Sixers continue to workout players who are projected to be well below their draft spot. I have this feeling still that they're gonna trade down. Some of these guys they are bringing in won't even be drafted and look to be summer league guys. The best guy out of this group is obviously Jamont Gordon and he's a player who has a future in the NBA. A lot of people were high on Rodney Stuckey this post season, but I think Gordon can actually turn out to be a better player. He's strongly built, has a quick first step and can get anywhere on the floor he wants to. Gordon isn't shy about taking the big shot either, but the problem being right now is that he's not that good of a shooter from the perimeter and he's not exactly a true PG.

Of course I'm not concerned with him not being a true PG as he's more than capable of playing that spot with Iguodala next to him. A concern if he projects at that position is his number of turnovers, but with that said I'm a fan. He's definitely a future starter in this league.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> The Sixers continue workouts tomorrow in advance of next week's NBA draft with five big men scheduled to visit: Ryan Anderson (California), Marreese Speights (Florida), David Padgett (Louisville), Callistus Eziukwu (Grand Valley State) and Kentrell Gransberry (South Florida).


LINK

So this brings the grand total to four projected first rounders working out for the Sixers.

There are a few articles up where the Sixers are complaining about the difficulties of bringing in players to workout for them since they have the 16th slot. Agents are trying to veer their players from that spot (a practice I don't understand).


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Rider power forward Jason Thompson is slated to work out for the Sixers — and it could be as soon as Friday.


LINK

So Thompson is scheduled to be the fifth first round prospect to be worked out by the Sixers. I hope they can bring him in town to work out against another first round probable big, but that might be hoping for too much. I was hoping that they could see him work against Speights, but oh well. It's good that they're getting him. Hopefully they can get Hibbert in town as well.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Here's an article that touches on the Sixers attempts to get around their difficulty getting visits:



> But the 76ers recently went to New Jersey, with permission from the Nets and the agents of the players, to watch Ohio State center Kosta Koufus, LSU forward Anthony Randolph, N.C. State forward J.J. Hickson and Syracuse forward Donte Green.


Not really a surprise that they'd work out with New Jersey considering the proximity and Stefanski's relationship with the Nets organization. This is something you should keep an eye on because the Sixers and Nets have always been willing trade partners, but considering this tie they might be a little more willing.



> DiLeo also said the team had a private workout with Texas A&M center DeAndre Jordan.
> 
> All of those players are projected to be drafted in the middle of the first round. Randolph was projected to go as high as No. 6, but it appears that his stock is falling.
> 
> ...


LINK

I also find it interesting that DiLeo is doing most of the talking and not Stefanski. I wonder if that means that DiLeo has control over the draft and if that's the case we could see the same draft philosophy we had with Billy King (and that's not necessarily a bad thing).


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

DiLeo touches on the Sixers' drafting philosophy for this year's draft:



> Five players worked out for the Sixers: Ryan Anderson (California), Marreese Speights (Florida), David Padgett (Louisville), Callistus Eziukwu (Grand Valley State) and Kentrell Gransberry (University of South Florida). While no one cay say at this point whether any of them will end up wearing a Sixers uniform, DiLeo expects whomever the team selects to be "a work-in-progress."
> 
> "We have no problem with a project - someone that we feel could use a year or 2," said DiLeo, who added that the decision to select high school star Lou Williams had been guided by the same principle. "We like our team. We think our players are going to get better over the years. We have cap room to go out and get a free agent. And there is the possibility of a trade. So the player [we take] does not have to come in and be the savior."





> "If we feel there are a group of players at that level, then we will look more for a position or a need," he said. "But if we feel someone stands out over the other players, we will go for the best player available."


LINK

They also said some positives about Ryan Anderson, but I think his game might be too close to that of Jason Smith (though Anderson is the better shooter and tougher).


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

According to Tom Moore of phillyburbs.com the Sixers will have both Jason Thompson and Darrell Arthur in town on Tuesday for a workout. If this is true this will easily be the team's best workout.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The Sixers should be absolutely thrilled if Arthur falls to them. From what I have read and heard recently he might not go higher than #12 to the Kings and if they didn't give him a promise he could fall. I don't understand why, but I guess some team will get a steal.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

No Jason Thompson.. today's workout ended out being a workout featuring Alexis Ajinca and Darrell Arthur, and apparently the Sixers were impressed by Arthur:



> For a team that lacks a consistent low-post scorer, Kansas’ Darrell Arthur could be the answer. At 6-9, 225 pounds Arthur is extremely athletic and possesses a variety of offensive moves in the paint.
> 
> “He fits the way we play,” said DiLeo after watching Arthur in a workout at the Philadelphia College of Osteopathic Medicine. “He’s an athletic player. He gets up and down the floor.”
> 
> ...


LINK

According to Draftexpress Ajinca impressed as well, but I really want the Sixers to take Arthur. I've had my guy in year's past.. hopefully I can work some of my magic and the Sixers can take him.

I read that Thompson might come to Philly, but it really depends on how things workout. Also the Sixers didn't workout Hibbert, as far as we know, so either he decided not to come or they weren't interested.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Is there a better fit than Arthur for the Sixers ? I don't think so.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Not really happy, but oh well. It is what it is.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Maurice Speights is our man. I have never seen him play, but he seems like a big body that can score. Any thoughts on the Sixers' pick?


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

I like the sixers pick we finally got a big man 6 10 250.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

I like the pick and I would have be fine with him or Arthur. He is a talented big man with potential to be a good starter. Slightly disappointed that the Sixers weren't able to buy/get a late pick and pick up Chalmers or Bill Walker though.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm over my disappointment. Can't really be mad when the Sixers land one of the four guys I coveted.

Yeah, I'm really mad they didn't try to get a second rounder. There was a ton of value high in the second that would've been good fits on this team. On the bright side maybe the Sixers can bring in Calathes to work with the summer league team?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Philly got a big banger who cna hold his own on both ends of the court. I really like the pick, and Dalembert will enjoy his new partner.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

He's a guy who's going to need to get a lot stronger, and in a lot better shape. I'm not expecting him to be more than a solid player who could start in the future.


----------

